# Due now?



## debsyweb (Jan 24, 2009)

My cat is pregnant but seems to have been pregnant forever.A neighbour saw her mating 0n 17th November so I thought to work out from that date but that would mean she is 69 days today.She is big and her mammary glands are very swollen.She is not showing any signs of distress other than today,she is affectionate but if I try to touch her tummy she will bite or tap my hand away.She also keeps laying on her back and rolling over ( just like when on heat) She is definately pregnant as she normally weighs 5Ibs (she is a small cat) and she weighs 8Ibs nowShe has been seeking out hidy places for a while now but nothing is happening.She is still eating well and sleeping the same amount.She had 1 litter before at 69 days but both kittens were dead so I am worried it may happen again.Is there a chance that she is less than 69 days?
I am going by the date my neighbour saw her mating.She has been kept in the house completely since around 30th November.
Thanks for reading


----------



## weesnack (Jan 24, 2009)

As always if you are worried, take her to the vet. But just know that cats will mate several times, so it's not like just because your neighbor saw her mating that that is the time she got pregnant. Cats will mate after they are already pregnant and will keep trying to mate for several days to make sure it is successful.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

A cat pregnancy can be as long as 71 days but if you're worried you should call a vet. They can do an ultrasound and see if the kittens are alive.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My Siamese queen was late twice. Both times, the kittens were born dead, and after the second time the kittens were late(even with a Pit shot) an infection was found. We had her spayed. The infections are quite dangerous. I would definitely see a vet.


----------

